# What kind of car would you drive if you could actually make money on Uber?



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Let the world know.

Me I'd get a mid sized German car, 1-3 years old or perhaps brand new.










I would really only need to average $20/ride (after gas and commission) and do 15 rides a day avg. But Uber sucks so much, I can't even come close to that. Yet most pax think we probably do that.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Most pax think (because uber tells them so with their stupid ads) we could be driving Bugatti Vayrons if they had 4 doors.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

I'd be driving my 2015 4Runner if I could actually turn a decent buck doing this. It's much more comfortable for driver and passengers.

But nah, she's staying in the garage. I'm not beating the shit out of a brand new car to make pennies. If I were going to continue driving Uber, which I probably won't, it'll continue to be with my Ford Focus shitbox.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

In 5 weeks I could by that 3500 5k diamond bracelet.
In 10 weeks I could own 5 acres of land in Colorado
In 26 weeks I could own a house in Colorado
In 52 weeks I could own all of that.

In 2 days I will have my 18k white gold bracelet, (1.5 weeks Uber time)

I'm happy with the Chevy Cruze really,
Dream car is still unknown. Every American kid wanted a Corvette in the 70's and 80's. (1.5 years Uber time)


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Saw one of these driving on the street today. Wish I could afford it.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Something similar to this -- but in dark blue w/ light grey interior, or forest green with tan interior.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm a private hire driver and drive an Audi A6 s-line in black.


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Audi a8 L W12. Transportation is a very precise business.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

veeger2 said:


> Audi a8 L W12. Transportation is a very precise business.


That's my choice!!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Merc GL450.


----------



## 5hy (Sep 19, 2015)

Anything that qualify for Uber black


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

Can't answer that since I'm making money, you would really have to be mentally challenged to not make money


----------



## Silverado15 (Sep 16, 2015)

I drive 2 vechiles 14 kia optima 15 chevy silverado make money with both just alot more with the kia


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

This


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

You can get three of these for a million dollars.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

RomanRon said:


> Can't answer that since I'm making money, you would really have to be mentally challenged to not make money


Then you are not doing Uberx or you are pretty poor at math. If doing Uberx I hope you figure it out before it is too later for you. A lot of people doing Uberx will not be able to absorb the loss when the unexpected car expense or accident occurs.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

jimsbox said:


> Then you are not doing Uberx or you are pretty poor at math. If doing Uberx I hope you figure it out before it is too later for you. A lot of people doing Uberx will not be able to absorb the loss when the unexpected car expense or accident occurs.


First of all everyone's situation is different so making generalizations about not making money won't work. You're also assuming that there will be an unexpected expense or accident, what if that never happened? Makes your statement moot, right? What if my family owned a car dealership and unexpected expenses or depreciation of vehicle will never be an issue,once again this point does not apply to me. That's all everyone's situation is different that's all I'm saying


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lexus ES300h
Reliable, comfortable, efficient


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

RomanRon said:


> First of all everyone's situation is different so making generalizations about not making money won't work. You're also assuming that there will be an unexpected expense or accident, what if that never happened? Makes your statement moot, right? What if my family owned a car dealership and unexpected expenses or depreciation of vehicle will never be an issue,once again this point does not apply to me. That's all everyone's situation is different that's all I'm saying


Well, if you are so well off that you don't have to care about the risks then enjoy your driving hobby. Thank mommy and daddy for the car too. Seriously, I enjoyed driving a lot until I figured out the legal and economic risk I was taking and how little was actually earned in exchange for wearing out my car. If I could afford to do so without regard to the above I would probably selectively drive just for the enjoyment of meeting people. Good luck.


----------



## Vegas0923 (Oct 7, 2015)

Vampire76 said:


> I'm a private hire driver and drive an Audi A6 s-line in black.


 Can you hook me up with a job there ? I have a m37 2012 infini


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Jul 26, 2015)

I've got a '15 base model Kia Forte with a manual trans. 35mpg city 45 highway.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

LBCPriusC said:


> 2016 Lexus GS200t


I was obsessed with that car for a few days after hearing about it. Completely forgot about it though. Awesome car.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Vegas0923 said:


> Can you hook me up with a job there ? I have a m37 2012 infini


Yeah of course, you'll have to purchase a car with the steering wheel on the correct side though first.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

I'd probably get a Honda Pilot Touring Elite, but I would just be throwing everything I earn doing this towards the monthly payment, and that would be pretty silly.


----------



## Paul Sheaffer (Oct 19, 2015)

I drive a 2009 Subaru Impreza WRX with about 74k miles on it. Manual Transmission. I get more comments about driving manual than anything. Some people are absolutely mesmerized watching me drive it. The car is super popular with the younger crowd (20 somethings). Gas mileage is around 22 mpg. I only drive weekends so I make pretty good money overall. So far, I've averaged $27 per hour over my driving lifetime. Last weekend, I averaged $38 per hour. Lots of long drives. No tips though. I drive in Eastern Pennsylvania, mostly drive the Allentown/Bethlehem regions. 

I'm having a lot of fun with it so far. I have enjoyed most of the people I've driven for so far and I haven't had any issues with damage to the car or threats to my safety. I only do this one or two days a week, usually weekends, as I have a full time job with an hour drive each way to work.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I wouldn't change my Uber vehicle but I am pretty sure my next vehicle will be one of these. I almost bought one when they first came out in 03 but went a different route entirely. I don't care about luxury in my vehicles, I prefer something fun.










Thought about getting another vette or maybe going the other way with a supra or nsx but I have the itch for a terminator with a KB.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Let the world know.
> 
> Me I'd get a mid sized German car, 1-3 years old or perhaps brand new.
> 
> ...


Good choice. If price and maintenance wasn't a factor I'd drive a 2016 Mercedes S600. Plushest on the planet.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> I wouldn't change my Uber vehicle but I am pretty sure my next vehicle will be one of these. I almost bought one when they first came out in 03 but went a different route entirely. I don't care about luxury in my vehicles, I prefer something fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those sound really good with a full exhaust.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Those sound really good with a full exhaust.


Even better with an intake as it really brings the supercharger whine out.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> Even better with an intake as it really brings the supercharger whine out.


I don't like supercharger whines tbh. I prefer turbo sounds.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I don't like supercharger whines tbh. I prefer turbo sounds.


I've had both and prefer the supercharger, instant boost on demand, no overboost, less heat, less things to fail especially for street cars. Throw on a set of cogs and the sound is nuts, problem with that though is you eliminate one fail safe of belt slippage on quick deceleration.

Turbos really have to be setup right or you are asking for trouble and in high boost applications most wastegates can't keep spiking or overboost from happening, switching to 2 wastegates helps but then you are putting more into an already cramped engine bay creating more heat. Turbos have their applications as well as superchargers, for the street a supercharger is just the better, reliable, predictable choice.


----------

